# Your favorite exotic/cool sounding chords



## Lou Cipher

I love coming across or finding cool sounding chords on my guitar, so since I haven’t’ seen any threads on this particular topic, I thought it would be a great time to start one.

I’m partial to the following chords on acoustic: 
- Em9 (022032)
- Emaj7 (02110X, or my own variant: 066X00 - mute the 3rd string with a slight lean of your 4th finger) 
- Am9 (005500)
- Any of the open chords (X31333, x42444, x53555, etc.). I think they're all m9th, but I’m probably mistaken. 
- A blues variation on the last theme is x32333, x43444, x54555, etc. And again, I’m guessing here that they’re all regular 9th chords. 

_Note: The first three don’t sound nowhere as good on heavy electric (probably ‘cause I have a twangy sounding Strat), but give ‘em a try on a sweet sounding hollow body._​
I don’t have any great sounding chords for electric (other than your basic power chordsevilGuitar, so if anyone has a few they’ve come across, that would be awesome. (PS Amp model and setting(s) mandatory, here. :smile: )


----------



## Soupbone

*jazzed*

Heres my favorite movable form for spontaneous jazz improvisation, I call it the Miles Davis chord-

Dont know what it is, probably a combination of a couple chords depending where or what?? does it matter?? the chord has no real key or root so its easy to solo over. but low to high

100010---or ---766676...anywhere. I use the lowest tone as a guide and follow usual rules of moving bass.

I usually play 2,3,4, or 5 tones at a time and of course alternate the combinations while moving up and down the neck. This combined with single lines easily derived from the lydian mode of the lowest tone or the dorion of the 4th string tone.
Try skipping it up and down 4 frets, 3 frets.iTS GREAT CHROMATICALLY AS WELL...
But it wont mean a thing if it aint got that swing...


----------



## JC103

I like Am9 open position, it's a bit of a stretch though... 01420X


----------



## JC103

Or is that X02410?


----------



## Soupbone

*hows about?*



JC103 said:


> Or is that X02410?


Hey JC--here's a nice am9 voicing from ELP's "From The Begining"

005500--

enjoy


----------



## Lou Cipher

JC103 said:


> Or is that X02410?


ya, this sounds a hell of a lot better. lol

nice chord. works with an open 6th string as well.

Louie


----------



## Lou Cipher

Soupbone said:


> Hey JC--here's a nice am9 voicing from ELP's "From The Begining"
> 
> 005500--
> 
> enjoy


Sorry. Thought I had that pegged as a C Fifth. Hell of a nice chord, though. 

Now that you bring it up, I guess you could peruse all of ELP's songs for cool sounding chords. :smile:

Louie


----------



## stratovani

Here's a pretty cool chord:

e---0---
B---8---
G---7---
D---6---
A---7---
E---0---

They call it the Hendrix chord. It's the predominant chord on Purple Haze.


----------



## peter benn

3355xx

C with a G bass, no third.

Muscle Shoals


----------



## Mooh

They're all good, but minor seven, minor nine, diminished seven, and "the Hendrix chord" E7#9 kinda hits the spot, but I'm not biased.

So many chords, so little time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree

great chord, hella tough to play:

e---0---
b---4--- (4)
G---1--- (1)
D---4--- (3)
A---2--- (2)
E---0---

(finger)


----------



## washburned

here are a couple I've been playing with a lot lately:

e x
b 3
g 2
d 0
a 2
e x

this moves up the fret board nicely, e.g. 

e 0
b 6
g 5
d 3
a 5
e x

another is

e x
b 7
g 7
d 4
a 5
e x

which can be played in any postion, and, if you add the high e string (7 in the above example) it gets really pretty.

I've always found if you start with a three note 7th or -7th you can add almost any notes above or below and get something useful.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves

i play with a capo alot of times,
so i dig stuff where there is string(s) ringing underneath (or above) what i'm playing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Tried some of these out, very cool stuff. Old thread but cool


----------



## NGroeneveld

Lou Cipher said:


> I love coming across or finding cool sounding chords on my guitar, so since I haven’t’ seen any threads on this particular topic, I thought it would be a great time to start one.
> 
> I’m partial to the following chords on acoustic:
> - Em9 (022032)
> - Emaj7 (02110X, or my own variant: 066X00 - mute the 3rd string with a slight lean of your 4th finger)
> - Am9 (005500)
> - Any of the open chords (X31333, x42444, x53555, etc.). I think they're all m9th, but I’m probably mistaken.
> - A blues variation on the last theme is x32333, x43444, x54555, etc. And again, I’m guessing here that they’re all regular 9th chords.
> 
> _Note: The first three don’t sound nowhere as good on heavy electric (probably ‘cause I have a twangy sounding Strat), but give ‘em a try on a sweet sounding hollow body._​
> I don’t have any great sounding chords for electric (other than your basic power chordsevilGuitar, so if anyone has a few they’ve come across, that would be awesome. (PS Amp model and setting(s) mandatory, here. :smile: )


Love the Am9 chord - seems to slide up and down the neck kinda nicely as well.
I use the x32333, x43444 etc, constantly.
Any of these chords are great on the electric guitar as well I find.


----------

